# I'm a dad from today...



## pskelding (Oct 17, 2011)

My son was born this morning, October 17th at 9:30 Beijing Time here in Tianjin. 

Weighing in at a hefty 3.9 kg and length of 54 cm.  

My wife delivered via c-section due to her age and doctor's concerns over hemolysis (my wife and I have    incompatible blood types so the baby and mom had some problems during pregnancy.).  

The little guy already is surprising the doctors and midwife with how much he eats and poops! Go son! 

He does not have a name as of this writing because we have to pick from the list according to the feng shui of today.  Leading candidate is Xiang Qi Jian which I think has a cool ring to it!  He won't have an English name just yet though dad has a short fantasy inspired list...


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats!  Must be a great feeling!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice. Congratulations!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 17, 2011)

Awww babies are so nice! 
Congrats man, enjoy it while you can, they grow up really fast!


----------



## Linqy (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy your son and good luck with finding the perfect name! :O


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Leuco (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the sound of Xiang Qi Jiang too. Congratulations! 

Speaking of potential fantasy names, I wonder how many babies out there are named Drizzt... Probably not the best name for a level one human child, but that's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Hans (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 18, 2011)

good on ya mate! also what does Xiang Qi Jiang mean?


----------



## Argentum (Oct 19, 2011)

WOOHOO! Congrats!


----------



## pskelding (Oct 23, 2011)

Mom and son are home now and his name is Xiang Jing Tian.  

Jing in Chinese has many meanings (Chinese is very contextual language) but the character we are using means whale.

Tian means sky or day and is also the name of my wife's hometown and where we live now Tianjin (or literal Daytime capital).

Together these mean "Whale of the sky" or "sky whale". His nickname for now is Xiao Jing (little whale).

A different character for Jing means brilliant or glittering referring to metals or jewels. So we will use this meaning for his name being "Brilliant Sky" or "Glittering Sky". 

He is handful and keeping us busy at night, prime time for feeding and massive poops is the nighttime so I'm running on little sleep. Good thing my wife's parents are here to help us out and we hired a midwife whose been helping 8 hours a day since birth. Best decision we've made was hiring her.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow! I missed this with my sporadic visits, but Congratulations! And since I'm female: Where Are The Pictures?


----------



## Chilari (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations, and I would like to second Shadoe's request for photos. We want to "ahh" and "aw" over him, godsdammit!


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Pskelding!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations from a new member to a new dad.

My kids are half-Chinese, so I know something about the meanings behind the character combinations used in names. My daughters' Chinese names are Yi Tak and Wai Tak. I don't know the Mandarin pronunciation, and I'm not even going to try the Chinese handwriting tool on my Mac for a 22-stroke character! But the meaning of the character shared in both of the girls' Chinese names is "virtue."

My wife also gave me a Chinese name, 力行 (Lik Hang / Li Xin), meaning "one who puts his dreams into action."


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations!  I was a little scared at the original post since I read everything in the English system. I'm sure 3 kg is normal, but 3 lbs had me concerned haha.  Good luck!


----------



## Dreamhand (Nov 3, 2011)

That's marvelous, pskelding... congratulations!  Your face must hurt from smiling so much. 

I'm curious about your choice of names.  Does "Sky Whale" have any special significance?


----------

